# GnRH



## 2B1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Is GnRH comparable to HCG? Being that there are virtually NO domestic sources for HCG, I was going to give GnRH a try. It comes as a 100mcg vial so what the hell would the dosing be? I can't seem to find any info on it. I'd much rather just get some HCG and be done with it, but every source that used to have it doesn't carry it any longer. Any input from those more knowledgeable than I, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 3, 2014)

I did a google search and found this discussion on the differences between the two.  http://anabolicminds.com/forum/steroids/37001-gnrh-agonists-superior.html


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not finding the study I am looking for but maybe this will help some:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15554892

Basically my understanding is that GnRH restarts the production of LH and FSH, which restarts Test production and Spermatogenesis (fertility)
*
Highlight for me in this study was this:* _"Long-term pulsatile __GnRHtreatment is a physiological therapy for the induction of puberty. *Unlike testosterone it has the advantage of stimulation of testicular growth and fertility, as well as virilization, in males*. We have treated 68 male patients with HH with pulsatile GnRH. The results show testicular growth and virilization in all the patients and spermatogenesis in 58 patients. Wearing a portable pump is cumbersome. However, the patients were very motivated and adapted very easily to this inconvenience. When spermatogenesis had developed, GnRH__ treatment was changed to human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) administration 1-2 times per week intramuscularly or subcutaneously. *During hCG therapy spermatogenesis was maintained or even improved.* At least ten patients fathered children."
_
This is why there is a strong PCT protocol out there that starts with triptorelin/GnRH then HCG, then clomid.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 3, 2014)

That clears up quite a bit. Thank you RayJay.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 3, 2014)

You're very welcome.  There are better studies out there but I felt that one had some basic info


----------



## sneedham (Apr 3, 2014)

2B1 said:


> Is GnRH comparable to HCG? Being that there are virtually NO domestic sources for HCG, I was going to give GnRH a try. It comes as a 100mcg vial so what the hell would the dosing be? I can't seem to find any info on it. I'd much rather just get some HCG and be done with it, but every source that used to have it doesn't carry it any longer. Any input from those more knowledgeable than I, would be greatly appreciated.


You can also try safemeds4all.com


----------

